# The Person Above Me...



## slncuber21 (Jan 3, 2008)

this is kind of like the "let's play..." thread but i got it from another forum.

when you post, you do this:

the person above me (or) ^ .....blah blah blah

get it? so you say something nice about that person or something silly 




i just thought it would be fun for the forum  happy posting!!!


----------



## tim (Jan 3, 2008)

The person above me is still not sub-1.

Mhh, hard to post things, if you don't know anything about the person.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 3, 2008)

The person ^ me is probably 3rd in the world for 4x4 BLD. *maybe 4th*


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jan 3, 2008)

The person above me cubes too much.


----------



## Dyste (Jan 3, 2008)

The person above me is....a mod?


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 3, 2008)

The person above me lives "Where you live"


----------



## Stefan (Jan 3, 2008)

The person above me gives us a hint with his avatar...


----------



## pjk (Jan 4, 2008)

The person above me is a friendly German.


----------



## slncuber21 (Jan 4, 2008)

the person above me is very helpful


----------



## Dyste (Jan 4, 2008)

The person above me started a thread that needs more posts!!


----------



## badmephisto (Jan 4, 2008)

the person above me has an icon that seems quite random


----------



## edd5190 (Jan 4, 2008)

The person below me is sub-20 on average.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 4, 2008)

The person above me is in the wrong thread.


----------



## gillesvdp (Jan 4, 2008)

The person above me is one of the most influential person in the world in Blindfolded cubing.


----------



## hdskull (Jan 4, 2008)

The person above me inspired me to get faster at OH cubing.


----------



## jazzthief81 (Jan 4, 2008)

The person above me is a compatriot of mine.


----------



## Dene (Jan 4, 2008)

The person above me has a brilliant website from which I get all my algorithms


----------



## guusrs (Jan 4, 2008)

The person above me is not a girl, although his first name is confusing in some languages.


----------



## edd5190 (Jan 4, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> The person above me is in the wrong thread.



Heh, I'm used to the "let's play' thread, so I typed "below" instead of "above". The person ABOVE me was 2nd place in WC82


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 4, 2008)

The person above me is not the person above me that has gotten a (sub 30) FMC solution that is identical to someonese elses.


----------



## Dene (Jan 4, 2008)

The person above me will come to the New Zealand open when I get around to hosting one


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jan 5, 2008)

The person above me has an interesting avatar.


----------



## tim (Jan 5, 2008)

The person above me likes teddies a lot .

/edit: argh, i'm probably telling lies here, sorry Jonathan.


----------



## slncuber21 (Jan 5, 2008)

the person above me likes to use smilies


----------



## badmephisto (Jan 5, 2008)

the person above me is missing a Y chromosome


----------



## gillesvdp (Jan 5, 2008)

the person above me needs new shoes (bad...mephisto... ok )


----------



## tim (Jan 5, 2008)

The person above me organizes the Belgian Open.

This time without smilies. Ha!


----------



## edd5190 (Jan 5, 2008)

The person above me is amazing at multi BLD.


----------



## badmephisto (Jan 5, 2008)

the person above me is just solving the rubik's cube on a camera in the stickam channel  he's pretty fast 
but his centerpieces keep popping


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 5, 2008)

The person above me is not just bad, he is the devil


----------



## Stefan (Jan 5, 2008)

The person above me has a last name that's an anagram of "angel".


----------



## watermelon (Jan 5, 2008)

The person above me was given the nickname of "Stefan Popmann" at US Open 2007 .


----------



## Erik (Jan 5, 2008)

The person above me is USA champion of 2x2


----------



## slncuber21 (Jan 5, 2008)

the person above me is awesome at OH (i believe?)


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 5, 2008)

The person above me can "do the twist"

(meant for Stefan: The person above me can be considered a master of surprising observations.)


----------



## watermelon (Jan 5, 2008)

The person above me has invented some neat magic / MM methods.


----------



## Erik (Jan 5, 2008)

The person above me is great with Ksolve


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 5, 2008)

The person above me is very good at almost every puzzle, but not so good with words like above/below


----------



## watermelon (Jan 5, 2008)

The person above me is very good at Fewest Moves.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 5, 2008)

The person above me taught me a better one-handed V-perm and thereby ignited my 15 seconds average improvement.


----------



## Dene (Jan 5, 2008)

The person above me belongs in the FBI, or at least some super fake-finder program


----------



## abbracadiabra (Jan 6, 2008)

The person above me has a very cool teddy bear collection.


----------



## pjk (Jan 6, 2008)

The person above me has 81 posts.


----------



## Dene (Jan 6, 2008)

The person above me has almost 2.5k posts!


----------



## Karthik (Jan 6, 2008)

The person above me lives in a very beautiful place.


----------



## edd5190 (Jan 6, 2008)

The person above me might be going to the Indian open very soon?


----------



## darkzelkova (Jan 6, 2008)

The person above me is located on earth.


----------



## hdskull (Jan 6, 2008)

The person above me lives on the same continent as I do.


----------



## darkzelkova (Jan 6, 2008)

The person above me is better at solving than I am.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 7, 2008)

The person above me probably likes ice-skating


----------



## edd5190 (Jan 7, 2008)

The person above me organizes a splendid competition every week in this forum.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 7, 2008)

The person above me knows full MGLS.


----------



## slncuber21 (Jan 7, 2008)

the person above me is named Lucas
< (Captain Obvious over here, lol)


----------



## Dene (Jan 7, 2008)

The person above me just called themself Captain Obvious >.<!!!


----------



## tim (Jan 7, 2008)

The person above me will have overtaken me soon in 3x3 speedsolving.


----------



## darkzelkova (Jan 7, 2008)

The person above my has only a 3 letter username


----------



## 4GO57O (Jan 7, 2008)

the person above me can solve six rubik's type puzzles


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 7, 2008)

The person above me has the same country of origin as my wife.


----------



## Karthik (Jan 7, 2008)

The person above me is one of the very few persons who have been patient enough to the solve the Square-1 on his own.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 8, 2008)

The person above me has really improved a lot at 3x3x3 BLD recently!


----------



## edd5190 (Jan 9, 2008)

The person above me is the oldest big cube BLD'er I know!


----------



## Karthik (Jan 9, 2008)

The person above me is a Cow and wants me to hear him moo!
BTW yes I am going to the Indian Open.


----------



## gillesvdp (Jan 10, 2008)

The person above me lives in a hot & nice country


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 10, 2008)

The person above me should probably practice OH more... (no offense)


----------



## gillesvdp (Jan 10, 2008)

The person above me is right


----------



## MistArts (Jan 10, 2008)

The person above me join in March 2006


----------



## pjk (Jan 10, 2008)

The person above me is new to the forum

This is my 2501 post BTW, dang.


----------



## edd5190 (Jan 11, 2008)

The person above me has more posts than he should.


----------



## jackolanternsoup (Jan 12, 2008)

the person above me owns a yahoo account and is very vague about his location


----------



## K8 (Jan 12, 2008)

the person above me has 66 posts and a delicious name!


----------



## slncuber21 (Jan 13, 2008)

the person above me is really new to the forums


----------



## gillesvdp (Jan 13, 2008)

The person above me has a pseudo that means "SLow and New Cuber 21"

(no offense )


----------



## edd5190 (Jan 13, 2008)

The person above me organized the competition where Matyi had his very first WR's


----------



## slncuber21 (Jan 13, 2008)

gillesvdp said:


> The person above me has a pseudo that means "SLow and New Cuber 21"
> 
> (no offense )



(lol)

the person above me is a cow, that is pretty sweet! lol


----------



## pjk (Jan 14, 2008)

The person above me lives in Chicago


----------



## Karthik (Jan 14, 2008)

The person above me is the reason I can do BLD today.Thanks PJK


----------



## jackolanternsoup (Jan 14, 2008)

The person above me owns a whole load of puzzles... haha.


----------



## slncuber21 (Jan 14, 2008)

the person above me has better keychain times than i do


----------



## martian (Jan 16, 2008)

The person above me is called slncuber21.


----------



## Karthik (Jan 16, 2008)

The person above me is an alien interested in "earthly" puzzles living in Hongkong!


----------



## abbracadiabra (Jan 16, 2008)

The person above me likes to play hockey and listen to music when he isn't cubing, playing around with gadgets or spending too much time in front of the computer.


----------



## Dene (Jan 16, 2008)

The person above me is one of the few lonely female cubers out there!


----------



## abbracadiabra (Jan 16, 2008)

LOL, funny. I don't know about that... I realize that females are under-represented in this forum, but I don't really think that we're under-represented in the cubing world. If we are, I certainly can't figure out why.

Let's see... the person above me young man who lives in a beautiful place, and who likes teddy bears (which makes him very cool in my estimation).


----------



## jackolanternsoup (Jan 16, 2008)

the person above me has something i want.... XD


----------



## slncuber21 (Jan 19, 2008)

the person above me wants something from abbracadiabra and i want to know what... lol


----------



## abbracadiabra (Jan 19, 2008)

So do I!!! Tell me what it is, Jacklanternsoup, and send me your address and I'll ship it to you. Seriously. 

Ok... the person above me _really _(really, really, really) wants there to be a competition in Chicago soon.


----------



## slncuber21 (Jan 19, 2008)

very true!! 

the person above me is bored right now


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jan 21, 2008)

The person above me needs to work on there 2x2 solving


----------



## slncuber21 (Jan 21, 2008)

the person above me is right about my 2x2 solving... lol (i need a ES...)


----------



## Dene (Jan 21, 2008)

The person above me is relying on an Eastsheen cube for speed, when that is definitely not the problem


----------



## slncuber21 (Jan 21, 2008)

TPAM isnt totally true, my icecube just locks up all the time (i shouldnt hav just used "ES" i should have said "a new cube.."


----------



## Stefan (Jan 21, 2008)

The person above me is the person below me.


----------



## slncuber21 (Jan 21, 2008)

haha^ 
the person above me is clever.... lol


----------



## Dene (Jan 21, 2008)

The person above me spends way too much time foruming, and not enough time CUBING!


----------



## jackolanternsoup (Jan 24, 2008)

The person above me has been cubing for at least 2 years


----------



## Dene (Jan 25, 2008)

The person above me is wrong, only speedcubing for 6-7 months


----------



## slncuber21 (Jan 26, 2008)

the person above me is right


----------



## gillesvdp (Jan 26, 2008)

The person above me is a person.

(Sorry for this insightful message )


----------



## slncuber21 (Jan 26, 2008)

lol
TPAM is captain obvious lol


----------



## darkzelkova (Jan 27, 2008)

TPAM likes pointing out obvious statements, making hiieerrmmself ALSO captain obvious


----------



## slncuber21 (Jan 27, 2008)

TPAM is captain obvious the third... lol


----------



## Dene (Jan 27, 2008)

The person above me has posts number 99 and 101, but not 100 in this thread


----------



## jackolanternsoup (Jan 27, 2008)

the person above me has nimble feet...


----------



## slncuber21 (Jan 28, 2008)

TPAM doesnt have a regular 3x3 time in their signature


----------



## darkzelkova (Jan 28, 2008)

TPAB is one of the few people who I can beat at solving times


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 28, 2008)

The person above me has a name that sounds like an evil russian tennis player


----------



## Erik (Jan 28, 2008)

The person above me has a huge but friendly dog


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jan 28, 2008)

The person above me has a LONG signature


----------



## darkzelkova (Jan 28, 2008)

TPAM doesn't know all the OLLs


----------



## slncuber21 (Jan 29, 2008)

TPAM is good at the 2x2


----------



## jackolanternsoup (Jan 29, 2008)

TPAB is cool. lol


----------



## edd5190 (Jan 30, 2008)

The person above me has weird taste in soups.


----------



## slncuber21 (Jan 30, 2008)

TPAM is really good at BLD!


----------



## darkzelkova (Jan 30, 2008)

TPAM... wants to go to a competition!


----------



## slncuber21 (Jan 30, 2008)

(^YES!)

TPAM wants to compete against the best cubers in the WORLD!! lol (i couldnt think of anything)


----------



## Karthik (Jan 30, 2008)

The person above is planning to buy a DIY online.


----------



## slncuber21 (Jan 31, 2008)

TPAM has the same first name as a kid in my class


----------



## edd5190 (Jan 31, 2008)

The person above me likes cashews, I hope


----------



## slncuber21 (Jan 31, 2008)

(yup, they're yummy)

TPAM likes books(?)you better...


----------



## edd5190 (Feb 3, 2008)

The person above me is correct, and has something in common with me (love of cashews!) I'm reading a book about the life of Queen Elizabeth I (it's the last book of a series, the first was about Mary Tudor (otherwise known as Bloody Mary), the second was about Anne Boleyn (the second wife of King Henry VII))


----------



## Karthik (Feb 3, 2008)

The person above me has solved a real 6x6x6.


----------



## Dyste (Feb 3, 2008)

The person above me is a cubaholic.


----------



## slncuber21 (Feb 3, 2008)

TPAM is way better than me in every cube


----------



## darkzelkova (Feb 4, 2008)

TPAM is also learning the Fridrich method.


----------



## slncuber21 (Feb 4, 2008)

TPAM should try BLD a 4x4


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 4, 2008)

TPAM should really try 3x3x3 BLD - she might find that it's not nearly as hard as she thinks. (You could start with 2x2x2 BLD - even less to learn.)


----------



## Karthik (Feb 4, 2008)

The person above me has a great cubing family.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 4, 2008)

TPAM is going to be much closer to the organiser of the Belgian Open 2008 very soon


----------



## darkzelkova (Feb 5, 2008)

TPAM wishes they had a photographic memory so that they could memorize the cube for BLD in seconds.


----------



## slncuber21 (Feb 5, 2008)

(^that would be AWESOME!)

TPAM always posts before me lol


----------



## tim (Feb 5, 2008)

darkzelkova said:


> TPAM wishes they had a photographic memory so that they could memorize the cube for BLD in seconds.



sub-10 memo is easy without a "photographic memory" (man, i don't want to read this term again!)

The person above me loves the "The Person Above Me..." thread.


----------



## MistArts (Feb 5, 2008)

Th person above me is tim -.-


----------



## ShadenSmith (Feb 5, 2008)

The person above me isn't Tim.


----------



## tim (Feb 5, 2008)

The person above me is as creative as the person above the person above me.


----------



## watermelon (Feb 5, 2008)

The person above me is my favorite multi and big cube BLD cuber!


----------



## slncuber21 (Feb 6, 2008)

the person above me wants to BLD


----------



## MistArts (Feb 19, 2008)

The person above me uses a method I don't understand


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 19, 2008)

The person above me has a very intruiging username


----------



## MistArts (Feb 21, 2008)

The person above spelt intriguing wrong...


----------



## Dene (Feb 21, 2008)

The person above me did not say "the person above me", but only "the person above"


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 21, 2008)

The person above me likes my pickuplines


----------



## abbracadiabra (Feb 22, 2008)

The person above me uses very creative pick-up lines.


----------



## Karthik (Feb 22, 2008)

The person above me witnessed the initial 80s cube craze.


----------



## slncuber21 (Feb 23, 2008)

TPAM has a website


----------



## MistArts (Feb 23, 2008)

TPAM still uses the same method


----------



## apoplectic (Mar 1, 2008)

TPAM accualy exists


----------



## Schvetlana (Oct 30, 2008)

The person above me loves spinach.


----------



## Dene (Oct 30, 2008)

Oh goody...


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 30, 2008)

The person above me knows that the thread will be closed very soon.


----------



## Jai (Oct 30, 2008)

The person above me likes Type Cs.


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 30, 2008)

the person above me is coming to TOF


----------



## stiwi griffin (Oct 30, 2008)

the person avove me has an average of 14.97


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Oct 30, 2008)

The person above me likes Family Guy.


----------



## Vulosity (Oct 31, 2008)

TPAM is good at OH.


----------



## edwardtimliu (Oct 31, 2008)

the person above me is g


----------



## Vulosity (Oct 31, 2008)

edwardtimliu said:


> the person above me is g



I don't get it...

TPAM typed a typo?


----------



## edwardtimliu (Oct 31, 2008)

oh sorry i was referring to emerson... guess you posted urs a few seconds ahead of me


----------



## CanadaCube (Oct 31, 2008)

The person above me can whomp me at the 5x5


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Oct 31, 2008)

the person above me started his sentence the same why I did.


----------



## CAT13 (Oct 31, 2008)

tpam likes tpbm better


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Oct 31, 2008)

the person above me is right, haha


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Oct 31, 2008)

The person above me....likes sparta?


----------



## Jai (Nov 10, 2008)

The person above me is pretty good at OH and could get a sub-20 average soon.


----------



## VirKill (Nov 15, 2008)

(I bet) The person above me likes green. So do I
His blog is full of green. Mine too...


----------



## MistArts (Nov 15, 2008)

The person above me revived a thread that can be closed very soon.


----------



## nitrocan (Nov 15, 2008)

I hope that the person above me will be right.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Nov 19, 2008)

the person above me lubes his cubes as shown in his avatar


----------



## stiwi griffin (Nov 19, 2008)

the person avove me is from holland


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 19, 2008)

can we close this thread already? please?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 19, 2008)

The person above me cares too much about silly off-topic threads.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Nov 19, 2008)

The person above me agrees that we should change it to The Person Below Me.


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 20, 2008)

The person above me has a lot of posts which are hard to explain


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Nov 20, 2008)

The person above me can't resist going to Swedish Cube Day.


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 20, 2008)

The person above me is wrong
The person above me is right
The person above me is wrong
The person above me is right
The person above me is wrong
The person above me is right
The person above me is wrong
The person above me is right
aaaaaaagh


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 20, 2008)

the person above me is smiley


----------



## jazzthief81 (Nov 20, 2008)

The person above me makes me smile.


----------



## joey (Nov 20, 2008)

The person above me thinks they will bump into the person 3 places above me in sweden.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 20, 2008)

the person above me has curly hair


----------



## jazzthief81 (Nov 20, 2008)

The person above me is a quirky girl.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Nov 20, 2008)

The person above me inspired me to possibly pull a Lars after SCD (if I get sub40 3x3x3BLD ).


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 20, 2008)

The person above me is as crazy as the person above him! And I can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## cookingfat (Nov 20, 2008)

The person above me is totally awesome at big cube blindfold solving.


----------



## joey (Nov 20, 2008)

the person above me lives very close to me!


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 20, 2008)

the person above me lives very close to me!


----------



## jazzthief81 (Nov 20, 2008)

The person above me has the annoying habit of unexpectedly turning up at his own house.


----------



## Garmon (Nov 20, 2008)

The person above me was the judge at UK open 2008 final round.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 20, 2008)

the person above me lives in wales!


----------



## Laetitia (Nov 20, 2008)

the person above me will win pyraminx at the next competition where we will both compete in


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 20, 2008)

the person above me will pwn megaminx at every competition from now on


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 20, 2008)

The person above me is scared of everything, but especially about the middle part of a scared-_danke_-scared story


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 20, 2008)

the persom above me is scared of nothing, especially the middle part of a scared - danke - scared story


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Nov 20, 2008)

The person above me is very good at the Pyraminx


----------



## d4m4s74 (Nov 21, 2008)

The person above me is not only a mod, he's super


----------



## ShadenSmith (Nov 21, 2008)

The person above me is wrong.


----------



## cubeman34 (Nov 21, 2008)

The person above me is correct


----------



## rachmaninovian (Nov 21, 2008)

The person above me drinks at least 1ml of water a day.


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Nov 21, 2008)

The person above me cubes


----------



## Jai (Nov 21, 2008)

The person above me is asian.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 21, 2008)

the person above me is # 100 for 3x3 single! cool!


----------



## jazzthief81 (Nov 21, 2008)

The person above me has the national record for Magic single 3 times (1.50)!


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 21, 2008)

The person about me enters someones house without knocking and asks "What are you doing here?"


----------



## Tyson (Nov 21, 2008)

The person above me and I met in 2007 in Chicago.


----------



## MistArts (Nov 21, 2008)

The person above me lives in New York, New York...


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Nov 22, 2008)

The person above me has evil parents.


----------



## Laetitia (Nov 22, 2008)

The person above me is really awesome at blind


----------



## TMOY (Nov 22, 2008)

The person above me has a megaminx which pops all the time


----------



## Leviticus (Nov 22, 2008)

The person above me is French.

Don't crack the banana joke


----------



## pcharles93 (Nov 22, 2008)

The person above me is a talking banana.


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 22, 2008)

The person above me is a modern prince charles


----------



## pcharles93 (Nov 22, 2008)

The person above me has no idea what the 'p' stands for in my name.


----------



## TMOY (Nov 22, 2008)

The person above me lives in OH and is faster than me at OH.


----------



## TMOY (Nov 22, 2008)

The person above me makes a double post.


----------



## Aub227 (Nov 22, 2008)

The person above me just lost his chance to triple post


----------



## cubeman34 (Nov 22, 2008)

The person above me cant double post now


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Nov 22, 2008)

The person above me thinks this thread is silly but can't resist posting.


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 22, 2008)

The person above me is in my walls


----------



## coinman (Nov 22, 2008)

The person above me is a crazy devil! (it explains it self in swedish  )


----------



## MistArts (Nov 22, 2008)

The person above me is Swedish.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 23, 2008)

The person above me likes cubes.


----------



## Erik (Nov 23, 2008)

The person above me states obvious things...


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 23, 2008)

The person above me speaks enough Swedish to explain "The person above me is a crazy devil! (it explains it self in swedish )"?


----------



## Jai (Nov 23, 2008)

The person above me has been using beginner's LBL for a while..


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Nov 23, 2008)

TPAM (lol sounds like T-perm) is cheeky and is a stalker..... he knows everyone a bit too well...........
>.>-----------<_<
Me giving the evils...


----------



## d4m4s74 (Nov 23, 2008)

The Person above me needs to teach me how to give the evils


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Nov 23, 2008)

the person above me has magician skills.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Nov 23, 2008)

the person above has BLD skills


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Nov 23, 2008)

the person above me has BLD skills


----------



## joey (Nov 23, 2008)

the person above me has BLD skills

(neverending loop )


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Nov 23, 2008)

the person above me sucks at OH (had to end it :|)


----------



## pcharles93 (Nov 23, 2008)

The person above me has BLD skills. >: ) The loop continues


----------



## MistArts (Nov 23, 2008)

The person above me has BLD skills. >: ) The loop ends...


----------



## joey (Nov 23, 2008)

Damn you guys!

The person above me likes programming on his calcumulator!


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Nov 23, 2008)

The person above me is chatting with me right now.


----------



## Jai (Nov 23, 2008)

The person above me had his first and only WR taken by Rowe yesterday.


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 23, 2008)

The person above me just explained why I am the devil .... or not


----------



## KConny (Nov 23, 2008)

The person above me was at Swedish Cubeday last year but is not returning this year.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Nov 23, 2008)

The person above me is so wrong.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Nov 23, 2008)

the person above me uses the sexy move more then the person above the person above him


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 23, 2008)

The person above me is *so *wrong.


----------



## cubeman34 (Nov 24, 2008)

The person above me is *so* right


----------



## rachmaninovian (Nov 24, 2008)

The person above me is *neither* right nor wrong.


----------



## Leviticus (Nov 25, 2008)

The person above me uses a pathetic 5x5 method


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Nov 25, 2008)

The person above me is an australian banana.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Nov 25, 2008)

the person above me is not a noob


----------



## rachmaninovian (Nov 25, 2008)

the person above me said that ImNOTnoob is not a noob


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Nov 25, 2008)

The person above me doesn't murder with potatoes.


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Nov 25, 2008)

The person above me murders with potatoes.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Nov 25, 2008)

The person above me is a noob


----------



## rachmaninovian (Nov 25, 2008)

the person above me claims that he sucks.


----------



## TMOY (Nov 25, 2008)

The person above me solves big cubes by playing Rachmaninov works on them.


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Nov 25, 2008)

The person above me doesn't roar all the time.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Nov 25, 2008)

The person above me rölörölömushroomsienicarrotkeijo-elmeri.


----------



## Erik (Nov 25, 2008)

The person above me is placed 3rd of all Finnish cubers in 3x3 and OH


----------



## MistArts (Nov 25, 2008)

The person above me will never get caught for being lucky.


----------



## cubeman34 (Nov 25, 2008)

The person above me is right.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Nov 26, 2008)

The person above me is being lame..


----------



## d4m4s74 (Nov 26, 2008)

the person above me is being cynical


----------



## Jai (Nov 27, 2008)

The person above me should try 5x5 with magician skills soon and make a video.


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Nov 27, 2008)

The person above me likes bass solos.


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 27, 2008)

Person above is fast at feet cubing.


----------



## MistArts (Nov 27, 2008)

The person above me has a NR I really want and I'll get two days from now... (duh)


----------

